# wie übertakte ichn amd athlon?



## DarkSummer (12. August 2002)

ich hab mir n amd athlon xp 1700 gekauft eingebaut etc alles ging ab ^^ bis ich bemerkte das er auf 1100 mhz werkseinstellng lief wie bekomm ich ihn nun auf 1700 wie ersein sollte ? ich find im bios nix wo man von 100 FSB auf 133 stelln kann etc pls help!!


----------



## BigJuri (12. August 2002)

Du kannst den FSB deshalb nicht von 100 auf 133 MHz einstellen, weil der Athlon XP standardmäßig mit 133 MHz läuft.
Wie du jetzt doch zum vollen Prozessorspeed kommst, kannst du hier nachlesen.

Allerdings würde ich an deiner Stelle den Prozessor beim Händler umtauschen, wenn der nicht ab Werk mit dem vollen Takt läuft. Immerhin hast du für die schnelle CPU voll gezahlt, also hast du auch Anspruch auf die volle Leistung. Das ganze ist also noch ein Garantiefall.

MFG, BigJuri


----------



## Freaky (12. August 2002)

@  BigJuri ???????????

@ DarkSummer


```
bis ich bemerkte das er auf 1100 mhz werkseinstellng lief
```
liegt nicht an der cpu sondern am mainboard,
schau als erstes mal in der mainboard beschreibung nach wo oder wie man den fsb umstellt. oder sag uns mal welches board du hast.
evtl. mußt du einen jumper umstellen für fsb133

gruß
freaky


----------



## Nanaki (12. August 2002)

hab des selbe problem, ich hab mir ja jetzt einen AMD mit 1900 MHZ gekauft, in windows wird er auch als 1,9ner angezeigt, nur im Bios steht 1600 MHZ. Was für eine taktrate wird jetzt verwendet? Muss ich da auch nur einen jumper umstellen oder wie könnt ich die rate erhöhen?

Hab ein ASUS A7A133

mfg

Lord_of_Vampire


----------



## Freaky (13. August 2002)

```
AMD Athlon XP Product Line 
CPU Name FSB Frequency  Clock Multiplier  Clock Speed 
Athlon XP 2100+ 133MHz xx.xx 1.73GHz 
Athlon XP 1900+ 133MHz 12.0x 1.60GHz 
Athlon XP 1800+ 133MHz 11.5x 1.53GHz 
Athlon XP 1700+ 133MHz 11.0x 1.47GHz 
Athlon XP 1600+ 133MHz 10.5x 1.40GHz 
Athlon XP 1500+ 133MHz 10.0x 1.33GHz
```

also das sollte jemdem jetzt klar sein....

@´lord nein du hast nicht das selbe problem  mach mal das hier dann sollte da auch 1900+ stehen

DarkSummer braucht nur mal in die mb beschreibung zu schauen wie er den fsb umstellt dann steht dort auch 1700+ , die 1100 sind normal wenn der nur auf 100 läuft
es gibt board die erkennen das automatisch, welche cpu drinne steckt manche eben nicht muß man halt nachhelfen !!!!

mfg 
freaky


----------



## DarkSummer (13. August 2002)

ok danke dir ich schau mal nach ahso ich habn K7VTA von ELITEGROUP


----------



## eViLaSh (13. August 2002)

schau einfach in das Handbuch von deinem Mobo.

da müssten die einstellungen für deine jumper sein !

wenn dein mobo keine jumper hat, müsstest du den multiplikator im bios einstellen können !


----------



## DarkSummer (13. August 2002)

es steht ja im bios(handbuchbeschreibung) da das man 133 wählen kann aber wen ich in meins geh hab ich da nur 1 eintrag 100/33
wieso muss ich da sbios updaten oder so?


----------



## DarkSummer (14. August 2002)

bitte helfmir dochmal wer das wird doch sicher einer wissen?


----------



## eViLaSh (14. August 2002)

also ich weiss ja ned... :>

ich denk aber mal ein neues bios brauchst du ned...
da dein mainboard dank ich mal deinen prozessor unterstützt !

hast du schonmal aufs mainboard geguggt, ob da jumper sind ?
weil wenn du es im bios nicht einstellen kannst (was normal eigtl gehen müsste) wird es vom jumper unterdrückt !


----------



## DarkSummer (14. August 2002)

so danke leute ich habs gefunden und geschafft  hattet recht da gabs aufm mainboard n jumper fuer , aber mal kurz was haltet ihr eig von diesen super silent kühlern sind die fuer so ne cpu geeignet?


----------



## BigJuri (14. August 2002)

Für einen Prozessor dieses Kalibers sind Super-Silent-Kühler eher nicht geeiget, da auf ihnen meistens nur ein langsamer drehender Lüfter betrieben wird, der die Wärme eher nicht so gut abführt. Aber du könntest dir einen 60-80 Adapter kaufen, damit du auf deinem Kühlkörper wo normalerweise ein 60mm-Lüfter läuft einen 80mm-Lüfter montieren kannst. Der kann dann ruhig etwas langsamer (leiser) laufen, da die Ventilatorblätter größer sind und so in etwa die gleiche Menge Luft abgeführt wird.

MFG, BigJuri


----------



## Freaky (14. August 2002)

hab ich es nicht gesagt !!!!!   

einen silent lüfter kanst du dir schon holen nur sollte ein guter kühlkörper drunter sein
die artic super silent 2000 oder so kannst du vergessen da läuft deine cpu bei 55-xx ist zu warm
habe selber den alpha pal 8045
mit einen ys-tec silent lüfter höre nix von dem ding temp liegt bei normalem betrieb bei 41-43 (xp2000+)
aber der kostet etwas mehr...mußt dich mal umschauen...


mfg
freaky


----------

